# book crisis



## spunkymonkey (Jul 22, 2004)

Book crisis!!!!!!    i really really need ideas for books to read! major shortage!  :twisted: help me please. any favs??????? i hate having nothing to read! i have read like all my books at home and need some suggestions! :wink:  :cry:    :?  :shock:  :roll:


----------



## Vixen (Jul 23, 2004)

Alright. Tell me if you've read these already

1. Rhapsody, by Elizabeth Something, For a bit of Fantasy, and a fun time... Excellent read, part of a series, does have one gratuitus sex scene, but it was good.

2. Tigana- For Fantasy/Drama/Epic/Adventure This book is minefield for those concerned about inapropriate material, but it has a great cast, it is well written, and I found it profoundly moving, and thoughroughly enjoyable.

3. Fight Club- By Chuck I. Donnowhowospellisastame Ideas/Humour/ The twist you already know about- I enjoyed it....sorta.... 

4. A Thief In The Night- By William Sears. This is the most important one on the list. It is Non-Fiction, Historical, about Religion, and utterly gripping.

4. In My Granfather's Barn- Also by William Sears, has Humour, fun, is autobiographical, but in a light storytelling sort of way.

5. The Portrait of Dorian Grey.

6. The Three Musketeers.

7. Wild Mind, The Writer's Life.

8. How To Read and Poem, and Start A Poetry Circle By Molly Peackock. This delicious little volume is soo much better than it's title could suggest..

9. Roger Zelazney- Most of his short stories are good, I'd partyicularly recomend his Nine Princes Of Amber series if you can find them

10. The Shadow of The Wind- I have'nt read it, but wow, the first chapter was great.

I have more, let me know more specifics of what your looking for....

hope that helped

-V


----------



## Novicewriter (Jul 23, 2004)

Stephen King is my all-time favorite author.  I try to read everything by him...and for the most part have.  I want to get his latest...

Novicewriter


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2004)

I recommend checking out The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold, The Life of Pi by Yann Martel, The Hours by Michael Cunningham. These books I found incredibly enjoyable and easy to read.

Checking out the list of Pulitzer Prize winners over the years might be a good idea too if you're really stuck.

I haven't read the Da Vinci Code, but everyone says it's good. 

You can also go here http://www.online-literature.com/ which has some good, classic books available for the public.


----------



## bobothegoat (Jul 27, 2004)

It all depends on your prefered genre I guess...  If you like fantasy might I suggest Pullman's _The Golden Compass_ or Feist's _Magician_?


----------



## Spudley (Jul 27, 2004)

If you're still stuck, take a look through the Recommended Reading section of the forum -- there's a lot of good suggestions there.


----------



## sully474 (Jul 27, 2004)

The Count of Monte Cristo byAlexandre Dumas
Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger
Shoeless Joe by W.P. Kinsella
anything by Dickens


----------



## A_MacLaren (Jul 29, 2004)

> Rhapsody, by Elizabeth Something, For a bit of Fantasy, and a fun time... Excellent read, part of a series, does have one gratuitus sex scene, but it was good.



Why do you insist on spreading these germs of evil throughout the forums?
Try Raymond Chandler. It's quality pulp fiction.
Steven Erikson, Cecilia-Dart Thornton and Terry Pratchett are all good, for different reasons.


----------



## Deadally (Jul 30, 2004)

East of Eden- Enormous chronology and brilliant story-telling

Cannery Row- Short, quite funny and satirical

In Dubious Battle- Tragic and entertaining

^-----Steinbeck Novels, by the way

Non-Steinbeck?!  The Portrait of Dorian Gray is nifty

Besides the mainstream classics, I can't think of any more


----------



## AdamR (Aug 5, 2004)

The way I sometimes can find books is going into a B&N or Borders (or your local bookstore) and browsing around for an hour.

Of course, as Spudley said, the Recommened Reading section is excellent. I've found it very useful many atime.


----------



## MiloDaePesdan (Aug 5, 2004)

There a free e-library somewhere off the site of Baen. Has several sci-fi and fantasy books by authors like John Ringo, Mercedes Lackey, David Drake, Weber and several others, and the e-books are downloadable in several formats.

Here's a link:
http://www.webscription.net/free/

Just make sure you don't damage your eyes while reading 'em. :wink:


----------



## bbgun (Aug 27, 2004)

Try Diane Duane's So You Want to be a Wizard.

Ben


----------

